# 2006 Nissan Altima Wire Harness



## bawbkun (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a 2006 Nissan Altima 2.5L Automatic and the engine wire harness has melted or caught fire or something. Long story short I'm in the search for a new wire harness and I think I found it. I've been doing research and I believe that the wire harness for a 02 should work for this car. At least from looking at the parts list and trying to find it on a parts site. 

So my big question is. Will a engine wire harness from an 02 go on my 06?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

They should be the same. Just make sure the new harness is also for an automatic. Check with a Nissan dealer to see if the part numbers match between the years.


----------

